
The Open Data Delusion - puntofisso
http://brokentoilets.org/article/open-data-delusion/
======
7952
A lot of this kind of information (like public toilets) is not really suitable
for fixed schemas and periodic release. It works better as a log of simple
events that relate to a particular thing in the real world.

For example:

* Disabled toilet opened (01/01/2012). * Reports of graffiti from member of public (06/02/2012). * Opening hours changed to 8am - 8pm (14/02/2013).

The flow of events contain much more information than a few edited facts. It
allows people to enter complete information without needing to agree a schema.
The data on its own is useful without complex tools or UI.

~~~
cossatot
That's an interesting point. How would you make a map from it?

~~~
7952
I think that coordinates could be added in a siumilar way. A problem we have
currently is that not information is included on the accuracy of locations.
This approach could help solve that:

* Postcode - EC1V 0AJ (01/05/2014) * GPS survey of entrypoint - 51.527411,-0.101689 (06/05/2014) * Ordnance Survey Toid linked - 156151456156 (01/05/2015) * Location logged on OpenStreetmap - entity ID 1561561561 (07/02/2015)

Of course having a schema and standards is better, but not actually essential.
Parsable text is more useful than nothing at all.

